# 477                                                      Turnip Price: 477 [CLOSED]



## Serane (Dec 10, 2021)

Hey all!

We have 477 as buying price for turnips today!

I'll be available today from noon PST until 8pm PST!

CJ is also running around my island if you have any fishies!


----------



## SparK05 (Dec 10, 2021)

Hey can I come over?


----------



## Serane (Dec 10, 2021)

SparK05 said:


> Hey can I come over?


I'm away from internet at the moment, I should be home in a few hours though! I'll let you know!


----------



## paine408953 (Dec 10, 2021)

Think I might come over later if I'm available


----------



## SparK05 (Dec 10, 2021)

Serane said:


> I'm away from internet at the moment, I should be home in a few hours though! I'll let you know!


Ok! Do you think you can play in 2 h or less?


----------



## paine408953 (Dec 10, 2021)

oh...no I can't. I'm sorry


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi, may I come over and do repeatable trips?

Also, CJ nor Flick do anything to visitors.


----------



## bettafly21 (Dec 10, 2021)

I'd love to sell my turnips!


----------



## Serane (Dec 10, 2021)

I'll make a post to let everyone know when I'm back home and back on internet.


----------



## GiantPanda (Dec 10, 2021)

Could I come over later?


----------



## Serane (Dec 10, 2021)

I am now home and available! I'll send out codes to anyone who wants to come over!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 10, 2021



GiantPanda said:


> Could I come over later?


absolutely, let me know when you're ready


----------



## Cenith (Dec 10, 2021)

Serane said:


> I am now home and available! I'll send out codes to anyone who wants to come over!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 10, 2021
> 
> ...


Hi! I'd love to come over and sell, let me know the code when you can


----------



## Serane (Dec 10, 2021)

paine408953 said:


> oh...no I can't. I'm sorry


not a problem! I'll be available until my shop closes (I have the late night set up) so just shoot me a message if you want to check!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 10, 2021



Paperboy012305 said:


> Hi, may I come over and do repeatable trips?
> 
> Also, CJ nor Flick do anything to visitors.


ready to receive whenever you're ready! I don't mind if you want to do repeats!


----------



## GiantPanda (Dec 10, 2021)

I’m free currently, could you send me a dodo? Thanks!


----------

